# Shrimp question



## mttomb (Jul 23, 2006)

I usually buy the frozen shrimp from the bait stores down there. I was wondering if I went to a grocery store and got fresh shrimp if it would be as good or better. Also should I remove the shells or leave them on for fishing?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Opinion*

In my opinion fresh shrimp is much better. Have caught more fish on the fresh stuff. If I have a bunch left over I will freeze it but prefer to buy fresh from a bait store. I bet you pay a lot higher price at the grocery store. I have never bought any from a grocery store.

I generally peel the shrimp when I fish with it. I think it is a matter of what you like. I am sure others feel different.

Mullet


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

mttomb said:


> I usually buy the frozen shrimp from the bait stores down there. I was wondering if I went to a grocery store and got fresh shrimp if it would be as good or better. Also should I remove the shells or leave them on for fishing?


All shrimp is not created equally. The grocery store here has pond raised shrimp from South America most of the time vs. local shrimp caught here in Florida. When they do have locally caught shrimp, it's more than twice the price of the local seafood market. 

I don't know about North Carolina fish, but Florida fish don't like the pond raised shrimp from the grocery store; the local shrimp works MUCH better for bait....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fresh shrimp...........Walmart small size on ice from their seafood section. Keep em cold on the ride home. I usually take a large ziploc bag with me and ask em to put a scoop of ice in it. I lay the bag of ice on top of the shrimp on the ride home. Or a small lunch size cooler in the car will work for the trip back.

Walmart's come headless. I *always* keep the shell on. Whole or broken in pieces. 
Worked well on spadefish in Va. Caught lots of croaker too. Got a striper keeper striper on em also. Spot occassionally take em. Roundhead love em....especially when it's raining.

Keep em on ice while out fishing...(real cold). Avoid getting em wet with the melted ice water. No sun bathing for em. Vacuum seal em if you have a bunch left over. 
I usually take two 1/4 lb bags with me. Normally bring the second one back. Give any of the remaining ones from the first pack.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Shrimp Prep work*

I like to buy fresh shrimp from the supermarket the day before, peel them and let them soak in Kosher salt for 3-5 hrs then I freeze them for my 4 hr. drive to the pier the next day. The shrimp will become hard and tough and they will stay on the hook w/o breaking apart . The fish like it, I score more fish on my home shrimp than the pier tackle shop.

Good Luck! TM62


----------



## Castnetter (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree that fresh shrimp is normally superior to frozen, but for me it seems frozen stays on the hook longer
either way frozen shrimp dosent taste to good :--|


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

Fresh shrimp always works best, but only buy it at a seafood market that gets a fresh shipment in daily. Grocery stores tend to thaw out the frozen shrimp that is shipped to them and therefore isn't as fresh. If you must use frozen shrimp, I've found that if you buy the kind in the small container that is frozen and you let it thaw thoroughly, it can be pretty productive, but still not as good as the freshest shrimp you can find. Beware of shrimp that are frozen and have a dark brown color to them, you won't catch squat on those freezer burned suckers. Oh yeah, one other thing, I also ALWAYS peel my shrimp before using it..although it doesn't last as long as it does with the shell-on, the end result will be better fishing, and more productivity. I have never failed to outfish anyone using the same shrimp with the shell-on vs. mine with the shell off, even while fishing the same spots on the pier. Good luck with what you try.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Freshies all the way*



Finger_Mullet said:


> In my opinion fresh shrimp is much better. Have caught more fish on the fresh stuff. If I have a bunch left over I will freeze it but prefer to buy fresh from a bait store. I bet you pay a lot higher price at the grocery store. I have never bought any from a grocery store.
> 
> I generally peel the shrimp when I fish with it. I think it is a matter of what you like. I am sure others feel different.
> 
> Mullet


Get the fresh, local shrimp if possible. I know cost can be an issue. If you are a regular at any bait and tackle shop, they could most likely cut you a better deal. Here in WIlmington, on the way to the beach, you can find a few side of the road stands. They sell local stuff real cheap. Get a few pounds, keep them on ice all the time. What you don't use, go home and boil them.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Mullet,*

They are "THICK" back in the bays right now, Big ones too. Get good throwing that cast net....


----------



## mttomb (Jul 23, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> They are "THICK" back in the bays right now, Big ones too. Get good throwing that cast net....


Are you talking about in the sound? If so where is a good area to target them? Thanks for all the help on this subject guys.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im not sure....*

I mean the first, second and third bays behind Fort Fisher.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hope they stay a while!!!!*

Ryan,

I am heading that way on the 08/25-27. Coming down this time by myself. Gotta hook up with someone to fish with. I will be on the South end all day on Saturday. Probably be around KB on the surf on Friday night.

Let me know if you are going to fish on Saturday the 26th. I will bring the cold ones. 

A guy at work has a yak he said I could borrow to see if I liked it. I have no clue what kind it is but he said it is a sit on top. I may try to yak some baits out. Not sure yet.

As far as the throw net, wish me luck. I can catch enough finger mullet to fish with but sometimes it takes a while.

Mullet


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Can you salt shrimp in the shell, or do you have to peel them?


----------

